# [SOLVED] Toshiba satellite. screen won't turn on



## mramir20

Plz help. Idk what's wrong with it! :-/ 
The power Button is on along with the logo and notification lights of the power and the WiFi. The fans are running but the screen remains black.


----------



## wmorri

*Re: Toshiba satellite. screen won't turn on*

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

I will move this to the laptop hardware section so you can get better support.


----------



## mramir20

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to TSF!!
> 
> I will move this to the laptop hardware section so you can get better support.


Thanks!


----------



## joeten

*Re: Toshiba satellite. screen won't turn on*

Hi do you see anything if you tilt the screen or shine a flashlight on it,is there a blinking cursor on it please give as much in fo as you can


----------



## mramir20

No, there's nothing when I tilt the screen or flash a light on it. 

When I push the power button, the icon for power turns on at the end of the laptop near the mouse pad. The hard drive icon blinks 3 times and turns off. There's a sounds that goes off when I first turn it on where the disk drive is at. The icon for WiFi is on. Along with the satellite logo. Attaching a photo so you can see


----------



## joeten

*Re: Toshiba satellite. screen won't turn on*

Hi try starting in safe mode with networking by tapping F8 on booting and choose safemode with networking


----------



## mramir20

Can I actually do that when the screen never comes on?


----------



## joeten

*Re: Toshiba satellite. screen won't turn on*

We can try and see, it loads less in safe mode so may let us in


----------



## mramir20

K ill try it


----------



## mramir20

It don't work :-/ another suggestions


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Toshiba satellite. screen won't turn on*

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.

Try connecting the laptop to an external display to see if there is any image.

What is the exact model number?


----------



## mramir20

External display?

And its a satellite A305D - S6848


----------



## mramir20

Uhh? Lol I don't what that did. But it worked!! )) thank you! 
Wow!! ). Ya just thanks! Tell me what this does
It worked wife just he adapter and with just the battery


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Toshiba satellite. screen won't turn on*



> External display?
> What I meant was connect the laptop to a monitor to see if there was any display.





> Ya just thanks! Tell me what this does
> Basically a hard reset to the laptop


Glad you got it working.


----------



## mramir20

Thank you very much. I really appreciate it. Now I know how to fix it If it happens again


----------



## joeten

Glad your sorted but lets hope it does not happen again


----------



## Sarahhbrett

Hi, I am having the same problem. My toshiba satellite L450D-128 won't turn on, last week my laptop went dead and tonight I tried turning it on while plugged in, it's making all the right noises and lights but no screen action at all. 
I tried all your tips previously said but no luck, anything else you could have me try?


----------



## Sarahhbrett

Wow! It's after turning on! Magic haha , sorry for bothering you


----------



## joeten

No problem glad your sorted


----------



## Leigh10784

I am having same problem. I did try taking battery out and holding power button but that still didn't fix it. I also tried external monitor and it didn't work either. My model is L655D-S5066. Any other suggestions?


----------



## joeten

Hi did you try using the Fn or Fkeys to toggle the screen to the external monitor if that does not work no out put to a external screen points to the graphics having issues and may have died


----------



## Leigh10784

I tried pushing the flyers many times. If it is graphics related is that an expensive repair? I have only at the laptop 18months


----------



## joeten

Hi if it has a dedicated card you might be able to replace it if it is onboard then you cannot replace it and you would need to take to a repair centre to see if it could be repaired which quite often ends with you being told you need a new motherboard


----------



## Marialee

I'm having the same issue with my toshiba laptop satellite c875-s7103my laptop screen is black all light turns on but the screan won't turn on I try using a monitor but nothing I check memory stick and nothing I try taking battery out and with ac adapter and holding power button for 60 sec and nothing i don't know what it could be or what else to do I hear it could be the mother board please help


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF pleases note it is not considered polite to hijack another thread. You should always make a thread of your own in order to get help specific to your issue.
If you cannot get any out put to a external monitor then the chances are the graphics have failed, you can take it to a IT pro and see if they can repair it which could be as costly as purchasing a new machine.


----------

